# All Rifle Caliber Hunting



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

An All caliber title might be a little bit misleading, but why can’t we here in Ohio (one of the biggest deer epicenters) have at the minimum a small “real” rifle deer season? And an argument for “you can use straight walled cartridges” does not count in this discussion. Can’t wait to read to posts


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

What caliber are you wanting to use?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Saugernut said:


> What caliber are you wanting to use?


30-06


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, at least in NW Ohio I would think it has something to do with the terrain being so flat. Don't need hunters getting shot while they sit in their stand in a wood lot a half mile away.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

While that certainly would be nice Maybe in the southern part of the state but I don't think that will ever happen up north.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

But why?


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Range and capability of high velocity rounds but mostly the fear whether it real or imagined


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If that is your argument Then why can any caliber rifle be used to hunt squirrel and small game but not deer?


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

It's not " my " argument for me I could care less what calibers are used.
This is just what I've heard every time this topic comes up


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Saugernut said:


> It's not " my " argument for me I could care less what calibers are used.
> This is just what I've heard every time this topic comes up


So what is your personal opinion on the subject?


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Like I said I could care less doesn't matter to me what anyone wants to use as long as it's legal and they enjoy their time outdoors


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I was gifted a family heirloom that has been passed down from 2 generations and it just doesn’t make since to me that I can use it to harvest small game but not deer like it was meant for.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Because the majority of land hunted on in Ohio is private property and the landowners, Farm Bureau do not want necked rifles calibers. Two many houses, roads, and hunters. Founded or not, that is their position.

When necked rifle calibers are used for groundhogs, coyotes, squirrels the hunter density is extremely low as compared to the deer gun season.

There was a huge reluctance ( 10 year campaign) from the farm bureau to sign on to the straight wall pistol caliber change because of you. There feared, rightly so that there would be many that would want to take it to the next step of legalizing additional calibers, that proverbial slippery slope. They were assured that would not happen and I don't think it will anytime in the near future. There is just no justification for the change. The straight wall calibers are a huge improvement over shotguns with slugs and offer much better options for younger hunters or recoil sensitive hunters. It was a compromise of middle ground, and to me a welcome one.

I am very happy, content and thankful to have what we have. Just my personal opinion but with the available legal calibers today. I get the "want" but I don't know why anyone would "need" anything else.

If you feel that you need to carry on your family tradition with your heirloom inheritance go East to PA of South to WV or KY and hunt deer, or go out west and hunt elk, antelope, whatever you choose. 

By the way it doesn't appear by your responses that you really want to hear others opinions. It looks like you just want to argue YOUR opinion to anyone that differs.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Smitty, as you point out that rifle can be used for rabbit if you want but not deer. I have often wondered myself why that is and every reason I think I come up with is just not there.
Now I do strongly suspect that one day not in the short term future but someday, just possibly someone will lean out the window of one of those tall buildings they use to make decisions and yell "OK everything south of Interstate 70 is all caliber everything north of I70 remains unchanged". One reason for the ban on long range guns I have heard pushed around is the attempt to keep the "If I can see it I can kill It" mindset quiet. Too many shots at deer 400 and more away would result in possibly more wounded deer, and the occasional laming of a good milk cow. But for now I see no good reason for the restriction and we'll just have to patiently wait for a change. But as Lundy points out there really is no reason to want more than we have now. My 45-70 has not failed me yet. I have taken a lot of deer with an 06 and any of them could have been taken with 45-70.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

The same houses and roads are still there when you are hunting legal game with a centerfire rifle
Hunter density I agree
Farm Bureau having way too much input, yep definitely think so


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The subject of legally hunting small game(namely squirrel) with a rifle has been brought up. And this tactic has been legal for many years.
Hang me from a tall tree, but IMO, this is one of the dumbest laws that have ever been on our books. And if the legalization of hunting squirrels specifically with a rifle ever came up for a vote, my vote would be to outlaw the practice.
Have always felt that if this were going to remain a law, there should at least be written restrictions to the law stating something like ' absolutely no shooting squirrels or any other legally hunted animal with rifle in which the animal is up in a tree. Animals must be on ground'.

And before someone chimes in saying something like ' well, anyone with any common sense should know better anyway...or...all you need to do is make sure of your backstop'...save it!
Have been shot out of more than one tree stand, once on my own property, while bow hunting by squirrel hunters using 22's. Even watched one guy down in Hocking county shoot with a 22 at a squirrel running across the electrical wires in a powerline on the side of a hill as I set in my deer stand on the other side of the powerline. And as Ive stated in other threads, have a 22 projectile still lodged in the living room wall that came through the window.

Far as my personal feelings on deer hunting with high power rifles, I feel there are areas in this state (especially eastern and southern Ohio) that the terrain is no different than some of the terrain I've hunted in parts of PA,WV or KY. In those areas, I don't buy the 'to flat' reason for not allowing it. And when looking at the injury/fatality statistics as far hunters shot with high powered rifles in PA,WV or KY, I also don't buy the safety excuse if the hilly sections of Ohio would be made legal to hunt using other cartridges.
The more flat part of the state...that may be an issue.

Lastly, do we 'need' high powered rifles to kill deer...nope! Deer aren't hard to kill.
Would it be nice to have the capability to use other calibers in certain areas...yep!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm in favor of the use of other calibers for deer season. I just want to hunt with something different. I'd like to use my ar10. In the meantime I'll just go to West Virginia. 

I wouldn't mind Ohio doing what Indiana did.


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

You can also use 30-06 in Kentucky, Michigan and Pennsylvania I believe.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JLW said:


> You can also use 30-06 in Kentucky, Michigan and Pennsylvania I believe.


In northern Michigan you can use shouldered, high powered calibers.
Southern Michigan is similar to ours with the straight walled cart.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My hunting shots would never justify using anything but what is legal now, I have several heirloom weapons to use, but will have to hunt elsewhere for that....I am pleased they finally allowed the pistol cartridges to be use in carbines and rifles.....that made no sense to me .....safer someone using a longer barrel then hand gun for a cleaner shot and kill.....

I have switched over to the carbine just for weight and easier hunting and a real tack driver better then the rifled slug (that I still like) ....I picked up a 20ga some years back for my older age (like now) when Arthur in my shoulders don't like the old weapons or bows


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I find it kind of surprising to hear complaints about too few deer, and more complaints about not enough ways to kill them!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We have a plethora of legal weapons and cartridges to choose from. I see no need to add any calibers.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> We have a plethora of legal weapons and cartridges to choose from. I see no need to add any calibers.


It's not a need for more calibers. It's a want. 2 different things that shouldn't be confused. Many would just like the opportunity to use another weapon for the enjoyment. Who cares what you use. Just don't over harvest.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ohio doesn't need high power rifles. They don't even need to be allowing straight wall. If you would hear the stories of people unloading at 250+yards that I have you would understand. Hunt with a muzzleloader or 20 ga if you want to shoot at 200 yards. Or learn to hunt and get close to them then no worries. Even the rare occasion I do gun hunt my Max shot is maby 50 yards. I still set up in my bow spots even with a gun


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Not every one likes to "bow" hunt with a gun
Some like to have other options after spending months in a tree with a bow


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I will still stand by what I said very limited number of places you could safely shoot a 30-06 or other high-powered rifle while hunting that would not pose risks to unseen people. I believe this is ohios biggest reason for not allowing hp rifles


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> It's not a need for more calibers. It's a want. 2 different things that shouldn't be confused. Many would just like the opportunity to use another weapon for the enjoyment. Who cares what you use. Just don't over harvest.


OK, I got you. I want to see gun season taken off the books. I want the entire season to be bow only. We all want something different.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can we like something ten times.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> OK, I got you. I want to see gun season taken off the books. I want the entire season to be bow only. We all want something different.





DHower08 said:


> Can we like something ten times.



And PETA wants all hunting taken off the books!
Maybe that should happen. 

I'm a bow hunter at heart. Would rather bow hunt than anything else.

But again, have bow/gun hunted every state around Ohio and have hunted most parts of Ohio at one time or another. See nothing wrong with going ahead and opening up some of eastern/southern Ohio(Appalachian range) for shouldered rounds similar to the way Mich. has divided their state. Just hunted Wayne National and the terrain in that area is no different than hunting the Pocono's or many areas in Ky, Tenn or WV. Have hunted Shawnee and Zaleski and those areas are the same. Hunted a lot down around Jackson...same as well.

While I might not live to see it or may be to crippled up to hunt anymore, I believe before it's over, Ohio will up the caliber for designated areas.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't be talking common sense fastwater.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Don't be talking common sense fastwater.


Ahhh...that's alright Bob.

Been in this game long enough to remember when the old flintlock guys cussed the cap lock guys then the cap lock guys cussed the inliner's. Note:many were/are against the inlines and didn't/don't want them used because of an inlines killing range and said they would be too dangerous in Ohio...we should all be dead by now.
And long enough to remember the long bow guys cussing the coumpound hunters and then the coumpound hunters cussing the crossbow users.
Same with guys opinions on hunting over planted hunting plots then you find out the guy talking trash about that is hunting over farmers bean field or his fav. stand of nut trees. 

Everyone's got an opinion and are entitled to it.

Seems I've found that many with very narrow opinions on hunting have never ventured too far from their own back yard(or state)when it comes to hunting...and change.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I say we start a petition to get a few bow only counties in the state. Let's start with tusc


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a bad idea!
Won't ever happen cause ODNR relies heavily, mostly on gun season as a means of their goal to further reduce Ohio's deer herd...but, not a bad idea.
While we wait for the petition to pass, just do your own thing and still use the bow during gun season.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

can I dislike something 10 times


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobk said:


> can I dislike something 10 times


Absolutely. It would only be fair


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It’s been fun reading all these posts, good to get new insight. My wife got me a muzzleloader for my birthday this weekend so looks like I’ll be trying my hand at that now. Should be a fun challenge and learning experience.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> It’s been fun reading all these posts, good to get new insight. My wife got me a muzzleloader for my birthday this weekend so looks like I’ll be trying my hand at that now. Should be a fun challenge and learning experience.


That's great! 
What did you end up getting?
The reason I ask is there's some models that sometimes prefer certain loads and maybe some here can give you some suggestions as to where to start. You can then tailor the loads from there.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

fastwater said:


> That's great!
> What did you end up getting?
> The reason I ask is there's some models that sometimes prefer certain loads and maybe some here can give you some suggestions as to where to start. You can then tailor the loads from there.


She got me an optima v2 stainless. I already ordered the blackhorn 209 breech plug. Any suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> She got me an optima v2 stainless. I already ordered the blackhorn 209 breech plug. Any suggestions are much appreciated


See you're on another thread about the Optima. Will post in that thread.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

fastwater said:


> See you're on another thread about the Optima. Will post in that thread.


Yes, sounds good


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

erie sniper said:


> Well, at least in NW Ohio I would think it has something to do with the terrain being so flat. Don't need hunters getting shot while they sit in their stand in a wood lot a half mile away.


Exactly, and not just NW Ohio! I was looking for info on the 'net' abt larger caliber straight walled cartridges and it's clear to me that some of them are already very capable of rather extreme distances-if fired by the wrong person/wrong circumstances. I. E. those who shoot at animals silhouetted against the sky on a ridgeline for one example! The guy who would do this(or similar safety "no no's") would do so w/o blinking with a stepped cartridge, high velocity rifle. 
Comparing the population densities and geography of say WVa to Ohio, I can see why the people who set our guidelines are relunctant to allow it.(I'm originally from WVa and see No valid reason why add'l calibers/methods/seasons are needed in Ohio.) 
I live just outside Hartville. Yesterday,there were two pickup trucks parked 150 ft away from my yard/garden hunting a 5 acre woods(less than two hundred yds from my backdoor). Bad enough they were using "whatever is legal?-I'm very thankful they were Not using high-powered rifles!ps-I was 80 miles south hunting " big boy" land in one of the higher deer density counties!

As stated before, if anyone "wants" to use a stepped cartridge gun, go where it's allowed, or simply keep the heirloom gun in a nice display case and take it out occasionally to a(rifle range) to shoot it. Grandpa used to kill his deer with it in Pennsylvania(or where ever) is not a good enough reason to "want" to use it here. IMO!


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

My neighbors that shoot bucks Halloween weekend, don't wear orange during gun season and trespass, shoot 5x when it's dark. Sometimes it's the other guy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

??? What!!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------

